# Help! Screw won't fit into the core.



## Absolute ze woah (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I just bought a Dayan Guhong from speedcubeshop and i'm assembling this but the damn screw won't fit into the core. All the other ones fit except this one and I'm stuck on what I should do to make it fit in or even return the cube itself!.


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

[1:31:32 PM] Brendon Nguyen:  one of the holes in the core is too small
[1:31:36 PM] Brendon Nguyen: :S
[1:31:37 PM] Brendon Nguyen: hmm
[1:31:42 PM] Lucky★Star: take the screw
[1:31:47 PM] Lucky★Star: and force it into the core
[1:33:07 PM] Brendon Nguyen: k thanks
[1:33:09 PM] Brendon Nguyen: there we go
[1:33:37 PM] ☆BigGreen: lol


----------



## Absolute ze woah (Jul 15, 2010)

lol...and that surprisingly worked...I feel dum now :3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 16, 2010)

That happed to mine too, but forcing it in wouldn't work. Camoren said to make it bigger with the screwdriver, but it jacked with the threads and ruined the whole freaking core. :/


----------



## maggotcuber (Jul 16, 2010)

take an exacto knive and put the tip into the hole. twist it abit inside till the screw fits so u dont screw up the core


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 16, 2010)

force it lol! i had the same problem so i got my sister to hold the core while i force it in and now its good


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 16, 2010)

I think I had to do this with my old A1 a few years back, too...


----------

